# My first dolls head



## passthebottle (Aug 4, 2012)

My first complete dolls head I should say, I  have shards of  of others I have dug as well, don't know what it is about these things that make them so attractive to diggers, don't know if any non-diggers collect them or not or if there is any value to them, but it seems most diggers on here bring them home and i'm no different.


----------



## passthebottle (Aug 4, 2012)

anybody familiar with the numbers on the back, as you can see she's a small one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2012)

I think the bottom one is  a date May 1900.  5/0 

 I can't make out the top number. 101? maybe how many were made.

 what do I know about dolls []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the sick ones []


 That would be a good thread "Doll faces"


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice find, there are plenty of people out there who collect and restore antique dolls so the parts found by diggers tend to have a decently worthwhile demand.

 The best head I found and sold (the only one i sold, got dozens of heads and many more limbs languishing in a box) was a Schoenhut Lion Tamer, methinks from around 1913:






 Got a bit over 30 for it. Can't complain about that.


----------



## aarrggh (Aug 4, 2012)

I don`t do much digging , but did find a coupla old dolls in an attic of an old house being remodeled . .


----------



## aarrggh (Aug 4, 2012)

Head and all was found scattered aeround  .


----------



## LC (Aug 4, 2012)

I dug up only one large painted doll head years ago , it was china, or I guess that is what it was . Showed it to a guy who liked dolls . He asked me if I would consider trading it for something and asked what I liked . I told him old bottles . He went in the house and came out with a Mischler's Herb Bitters clean as a pin . And yes , I did trade with him . He cared nothing about the bottle , said he found it in a fence row , and I did not care anything about the doll head so we both ended up with something we wanted .


----------



## botlguy (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to laugh about this topic. 

 Back in the early years of the internet, some bottle page, can't remember what or who it was,  was asking for digging stories. I related one about getting a permission from a nice old (80s) lady to dig her privy, behind a 1882 - 84 place she had lived in all her life.  

 We dug three privies in that yard and unearthed (dang, wish we had spell check here sometimes) a complete but disjointed doll.  When that old lady saw that she cried and begged for it which we immediately gave her.  She said she remembered losing it when she did here nightly "duty" back when she was a child. I submitted a more lengthey story about this occasion and the editors turned it down as implausible or a lie. 

 I have lots more stories many wouldn't believe. Oh well. It would be different if I cared.


----------



## LC (Aug 5, 2012)

Jim , not sure if you are serious or not as to wishing there was a spell check , but there is a spell check available , its to the far right of the font face and size above the comment window . It is marked REC .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  aarrggh
> 
> I don`t do much digging , but did find a coupla old dolls in an attic of an old house being remodeled . .


 
 wow that is a freaky one not that old but still,I wouldn't want to find it in the dark


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is a perdy one


----------



## LC (Aug 5, 2012)

That one is similar to the one I found Rick .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

Occupied Japan, he must of got his arms blown off [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> That one is similar to the one I found Rick .


 

 I am searching through my pix.I know I found a lot of creepy ones I just cant find them--------still searching


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

What a doll


----------



## botlguy (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Jim , not sure if you are serious or not as to wishing there was a spell check , butÂ there is a spell check available , its to the far right of the font face and size above the comment window . It is marked REC .


 I am there right now and for some reason I am not seeing that. All I see on that line is: Font Face (then) Font Size (then) ? (then) Quote original.        That's all there is on that line. 

 I sincerely appreciate you trying to help out an old man, I guess I'll just have to keep doing it the old way, use the brain and a dictionary.


----------



## LC (Aug 5, 2012)

UHMMM , don't know what to tell you Jim . Mine has font face , font size , code , quote , and then the rec with a check mark under it . Don't understand why your would be different .


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Aug 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  aarrggh
> 
> I don`t do much digging , but did find a coupla old dolls in an attic of an old house being remodeled . .


 
 "King Of Pop" doll circa 1989 []


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I have to laugh about this topic.
> 
> ...


 

 A VERY COOL STORY!!JAMIE


----------



## aarrggh (Aug 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SkinsFan36
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks ; I didnt realize it was that newish . . .


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was kidding. Bad Michael Jackson skin disorder joke.


----------



## aarrggh (Aug 6, 2012)

OH : I was gonna say it sure looked way older .


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 9, 2012)

heres a scary one yard sale find hahahahahah!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I have to laugh about this topic.
> 
> ...


 
 They turned it down? Have you read any of my story's? It is the unbelievable things that make a good story [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine needs to go clothes shopping.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Mine needs to go clothes shopping.


 
 Wow Renee posted a picture! a  big picture at that []  Kool doll


----------

